
Autistici/Inventati: an anti-capitalist collective for privacy self-defense - CapacitorSet
https://www.autistici.org/
======
probably_wrong
Interesting: the Spanish version of the website gives a much more opinionated
version of what they do, talking about the "pillage from governments and
corporations".

They also write the plural as "bienvenid@s", which is a way to signal protest
against linguistic rules the same way that some feminists allegedly use the
term "womyn".

I have no deeper point, I just found it interesting.

